# Why I love the Desert



## cruzn57 (Jul 26, 2012)

every where else I have lived, does not have the sunsets like here.
I lived in NC,CA, NE, IA, even Mexico, (south of the border) 
Just something about  sunset........
makes me  have a cold one, and  sit .watch, relax.:thumbsup: 

View attachment Rsunset 001.jpg


View attachment Rsunset 004.jpg


View attachment Rsunset 003.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2012)

I go camping in the desert quite a bit and I agree there is nothing like it. Definitely makes you want to have a cold one sit back and watch it go away.


----------



## Lalo (Jul 26, 2012)

Agreed!  Sunset is my favorite time of day. 

Being in the desert just makes it that much better.


----------



## lad (Jul 26, 2012)

Amazing pics
Wish we had a desert,nearest one is in Australia


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, but I suddenly have a craving for a cold brew...


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 26, 2012)

there is always something cold in the fridge.


nearest desert is where?????    down under?????????
heck your 17 hr  time difference ,  I'd be tired if I drove down there!


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 29, 2012)

tonight,
 but no  cold one,  ( well the wife said NO, so maybe the cold one  has a different shape!!!!!!) 

View attachment Rsunsets 001.jpg


View attachment Rsunsets 002.jpg


View attachment Rsunsets 003.jpg


View attachment Rsunsets 005.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think I could get tired of those sunsets either. Now hearing NO, got tired of that a long time ago...


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2012)

Selective hearing?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 29, 2012)

Chris said:


> Selective hearing?



What?..........


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 29, 2012)

wife was painting the bedroom today, ( hot & humid) next thing I see is her 
completely naked , painting away, sweat dripping from ....... well it was just dripping!
I asked her if she was advertising?  told me to shut up and get out. 
so I stood in the door way , long enough to get the blood flowing .
then she asks, have you seen the paint handle extension?
i was gonna ask what are you planning to do with that?
thought better of it.
so she steps out on the patio looking for it, then goes back in and finishes painting.  (if you've seen the pic's I take, you know its very private  in our back yard)
all this from a lady who won't wear anything revealing!!!!!
AND NO, I did not get lucky, I was lucky I didn't have to help paint!!!!!!

before you ask for pic's, you need to know, she's 58, a plumper, and 
would kill me if she knew I said this!


----------



## havasu (Jul 29, 2012)

She sounds pretty beautiful to me! You are one lucky man!


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2012)

You did get lucky. I'd rather not paint then get some.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 30, 2012)

my wife is of the belief that once a month is good enough, 

gotta go................


TONIGHTS THE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## havasu (Jul 30, 2012)

Hot damn, whoo-hoot! Where are the fireworks?!


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2012)

I have to wait till October......


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 31, 2012)

So I get up to take a walk down the hall for a midnite break and look out the window facing west...dang cruzin, must of been a _Lucky Night_ for sure! 

View attachment Mushroom.jpg


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 31, 2012)

she said no,  she looked at the calendar  wrong! 

 odnt.....  heck of a view,    I settle for my patio pics, thanks!


----------



## havasu (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd be removing all the reading glasses from the house then saying, "Honey, the calendar says it's time!"


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2012)

Or just loose the calender.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 31, 2012)

Your down to monthly??? I'm on a leap year cycle.  :facepalm:


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 20, 2012)

looking from the patio, across the desert,  mountains in the back are Grand Canyon,   so green for the desert! 

View attachment ER2clouds 8-19 001.jpg


----------



## havasu (Aug 20, 2012)

That is a great pic!


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 20, 2012)

I did  "auto correct"  but is awsome! 

View attachment EDIT clouds 8-19 008.jpg


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2012)

Did it cool down at all out there?


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 25, 2012)

yes,  its down to  68 at night,  and gets to mid 90's days,
I was in  Lake Forest  thursday,  talk about humid!!!!!!!!!!
I think you could chew the air , it was so  thick, 
and  was in PHX wed, and it  was the same there, 
I have a fan running in the house now, and its very comfortable.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2012)

In Lake Forest and didn't stop by for a beer?


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 25, 2012)

as it was I got home after midnight,  pulled out from the house at 5am, so was looonnnng day!


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2012)

There is always time for a cold beer.


----------



## havasu (Aug 26, 2012)

Someone mention beer?


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2012)

Yup come and get it.


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'd have stopped for a beer, 
I'd still be there!!!!!!


----------



## havasu (Aug 26, 2012)

Chris wouldn't mind. He likes freeloaders, and he especially likes people who borrows tools and return them broken.


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2012)

I love it. We have a guest room prepared and the AC running. All the tools you can break.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2012)

So it's 73 and raining this morning, beautiful out. For now.


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 5, 2012)

I've ever seen.
usually bout 3 wks long, this ones going on 5 wks,
had heavy rain yesterday, power was out for 3  hrs,  went out for dinner and saw  power poles snapped in half on Rt66, (no wonder power was out!)
mid 80's today, but 50% humidity, oh well.


----------



## ME87 (Sep 5, 2012)

Spent some time in the New Mexican desert this weekend. Tucson is starting to cool off at night as well. The next 3 months sure beat anywhere else in the country.


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 5, 2012)

we went to Laughlin for dinner ,  saw thunder and lightening !   some rain,
 sure makes for a pretty sky.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 2, 2015)

Midwest sunrise ...... complete with a smathering of snow.  Up early before things get all confused. 

View attachment IMG_0874.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful! It's nice here this morning as well.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 25, 2015)

Spent part of the winter last year in Surprise Az.  Loved the weather, temps, small amounts of green grass, and visiting surrounding towns.  Snow in the higher regions also.
What I didn't like and had a hard time dealing with ........... TAN !  Everything was a light shade of brown.  McDonalds wasn't even brightly colored.  On my side tan is depressing.  Like having no sun, dull and boring. Lake Havasu (sp ) was very nice but it has that " tourist industry " feeling.


----------

